
Connection requests from strangers on LinkedIn: accepting them the right way - rmeertens
http://www.pinchofintelligence.com/connection-requests-strangers-linkedin-accepting-right-way/
======
CarolineW
Having accepted a connection, sent a message, and received no reply, is it
possible then to "unconnect" from them?

Isn't "connecting" on LinkedIn irrevocable?

~~~
rmeertens
You can unconnect on their profile page. Updated the article to show you the
button!

~~~
CarolineW
Useful - thank you.

